# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Bot] Looking for an archeage unchained mining automatic bot

## krikio90

hello all, i am looking for a automatic mining bot for archeage unchained EU server

----------


## tangbao666

I can build this robot,

----------

